# adding salt to already smoked bacon



## mike duff (Jun 28, 2017)

Hey all, as the title says, wondering if it's possible to salt up a bacon that's already smoked and sliced? I did a couple slabs of bellies in different cures- wet and dry- and initially I thought they tasted ok.....but now, seriously lacking salt. Is there any way I can up the salt flavor to the bacon other than just sprinkling salt on it after it's cooked? 

 Recently did a couple more slabs using Navigator's recipe off here through Pinterest, and we really like the salt flavor we got with that batch. One we did with maple and brown sugar and the other we sprinkled with a sriracha lime seasoning.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 28, 2017)

Cold smoked and raw, add salt and it will absorb. Hot smoked to 150 is cooked. lt will take but less so. You really are better off salting at the table as you have little control trying to add salt now and hitting that sweet spot you are looking for...JJ


----------

